# am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd



## krauthi (6. April 2005)

hallo jungs   wer hat lust am 26 mai  mit nach westkapelle zum hornhecht angeln zu fahren ???
morgens um 4 uhr los und abends wieder zurück

als ausrüstung   reicht eine einfache karpfenrute  mit 25 schnur  und einen 75-100 gramm hornhechtschwimmer    als köder  wird eine steifen lachshaut genommen 

blinkern   ist dort nicht empfehlenswert da sehr steiniger untergrund 



also wer lust hat  und aus meiner gegend kommt  kann sich ja dan mal melden   gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Hi Frank,
wann sollte es denn abends wieder zurück gehen? Ich hab am 27. wieder Früh und muss um 4:15 hoch :v Interesse hätte ich ehrlich gesagt schon, ich wollte immer schon mal Dartpfeile fangen.

Bis denne

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## krauthi (6. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ich denke  so gegen 16 uhr mittags rückfahrt   dan währen wir so  gegen 19 uhr wieder zuhause  

gruß Frank


----------



## the doctor (6. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

wen sich einrichten lässt, bin ich auch dabei...#6 

 Wenn ihr wollt ,....ne Fahrgemeinschaft wäre zu empfehlen


----------



## krauthi (6. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

also mit meinem kombi sind drei leute (vieleicht auch 4 )  kein problem 

gruß frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (6. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

... wir können ja auch mit zwei Autos fahren wenn es zu eng wird. Wie sieht es denn aus
mit nem Campingplatz in der Nähe? Dann könnten wir vielleicht schon am 25.zigsten Nachmittags los?! Werde morgen aber erst mal mit meiner Family schnacken ob sonst
nix anliegt. Werden dann noch bescheid geben.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## PetriHelix (6. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

So eine Aktion habe ich schonmal mit MacGill gestartet! Guckt das ihr ganz früh dort am Strand seit... Wir hatten damals um kurz nach 9:00 keinen Platz mehr bekommen. Da stand schon alles voll, schlimmer als im Forellenpuff!


----------



## krauthi (6. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

wir sind ja schon viel früher dort   ich mache das  eigendlich jedes jahr einmal bis zwei mal und es ist einfach ein geiler tag am leuchtturm 

das es aber an diesem tag keine feiertag in holland und belgien ist wir da nicht so viellllll los sein

gruß krauthi  

ihr könnt ja  gerne  mitfahren  machen wir halt ein bordietreff in  westkapelle


----------



## PetriHelix (7. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Wir waren damals (vor 2 Jahren war das) auch an dem Freitag vor dem Samstag wo der Raubfisch in NL wieder auf geht dort. Also am letzten Freitag im Mai dort. Daher wunderte uns das ja das dort soviel los war.


----------



## Mac Gill (7. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Frohnleichnam kann ich leider nicht, da haben wir immer Schützenfest im Dorf.

Bei dem Freitag, den 27. wäre ich bestimmt dabei!


----------



## PetriHelix (7. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Also da am 28.05 der Zander auf geht und ich früh am Wasser bin schließe ich mich da aus...


----------



## the doctor (7. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Frank:
Ich könnte auch gerne fahren...mit 3 Leuten ist das kein Problem!
(Raucherauto|supergri )


----------



## Mr. Lepo (7. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Frank:
> Ich könnte auch gerne fahren...mit 3 Leuten ist das kein Problem!
> (Raucherauto|supergri )


 
....... |director: *löl* jaja die Raucher *grins* aber wie heisst dat so schön 
geräucherte Ware hält sich länger


----------



## Mr. Lepo (7. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

..... welche Montage ist denn eigendlich angesagt wenn es auf Hornis geht? Wo fängt
man die, über Grund oder eher im Mittelwasser oder kann man auch direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche mit ihnen rechnen?


----------



## krauthi (7. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

also  zur  montage 

eine normale karpfenrute  reicht vollkommen aus 
25 hauptschnur    einen 75-100 gramm hornhechtschwimmer  oder eine große wasserkugel  großer wirbel  und eine ca 1,50 langes vorfach 0,20   mit einen oesenhacken
als köder dient ein streifen silberne lachshaut   und ab damit ins wasser  die hornis  stehe normales weise direkt unter der oberfläche 

zusätzlich etwas kleinkram   und ein eimer reichen aus 

eine kühlbox  für alle mann reicht  um etwas kaltes  dabei zu haben  und eine flasche wasser  ist ratsam da mann auf der rückfahrt sonst sehr nach fisch müffelt

also wer  nun fährt ist mir egal  
spritkosten werden geteilt  und alles andere   ist ja dan nicht mehr so viel 


gruß Frank


----------



## Mac Gill (8. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Kennt einer noch eine Bezugsquelle von den Hornhechtschwimmern?

Ich sehe bei den "Eingeborenen" dort immer so ca. 30 cm lange, vorgebleite, schwarze Kunststoffteile, die oben eine Neongelbe Fahne haben, ähnlich von Dartpfeilen.

Die suche ich schon längere Zeit...


----------



## krauthi (8. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ja die kenne ich   die gibt es  kurz vor westkappele  aus richtung seeroskerke kommend  da gehts links zu einer campinganlage  die einen hengelsportshop mit drann haben  dort bekommt man alles was man dort oben in der gegend so braucht aber leider  nicht online

ich habe lieber die etwas kleineren schwimmer so bis 50-75 gramm 
habe  von den schwarzen raketen auch zwei stück    die meineserachtens  sich aber nur gut werfen lassen  mit einer starken brandungsrute   und dan verliert man den spaß dabei  weil man die hornies im drill nicht mehr merkt   dan doch lieber etwas  feiner  und  den puren kampf  merken    weil das können die hornis ganz gut  



gruß frank


----------



## krauthi (8. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

mal sehem vieleicht find ich ja den link  zu dem hengelsportshop    wieder  dan setzt ich den mal hier rein 


gruß frank


----------



## krauthi (8. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

*http://www.zeevisland.com/Zuiderduin/zuiderduin.htm*

*das ist der shop    in wetskapelle  *

*dort am strand  ist es auch sehr gut  auf   seebarsch  scholle  seezunge  usw *

*gruß frank*


----------



## Mac Gill (9. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Auf dem Campingplatz mache ich seit 30 Jahren Urlaub!

Der hat die nicht -> zumindest im letzten Jahr -> da schau ich aber bei jedem Besuch dort oben rein -> ist wirklich einklasse laden!!!

An dem Starnd werden auch regelmäßig Katzenhaie gefangen -> zwar mehr vom Boot aus, aber ab und an auch von der Brandung!!!


----------



## krauthi (11. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

von der brandung aus habe ich bis jetzt nur immer seezungen und seebarsche gefangen was aber auch spaß macht um auf hornies zu angeln fahr ich dan immer zum leuchturm am deich wo das restaurant drauf ist da kann man genial parken und hat festen boden 
wobei man bei ebbe auf die grünen platten aufpassen muss hab da mal eine segeleinlage hingelegt da hätte ich glatt eine bestnote für verdient 

@ mac gill ich hoffe wir sehen uns dan spätestens beim bootstreffen in roermond 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Lucio (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Super Idee krauthi, ich wollte schon länger mal "Hornis" jagen Hat denn noch jemand einen freien Platz im Wagen#h Ich würd gerne mitkommen, werde an diesem Tag aber wahrscheinlich selbst keinen Wagen zur verfügung haben 
Wäre echt geil wenns noch klappen würde#6

Grüße Lucio


----------



## the doctor (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Hey Lucio....

erst einfach mal anmelden und dann sehen wir weiter, wie viele Personen wir sind und wie viele Autos wir brauchen..#6 
Dich kann bestimmt einer mitnehmen#6  Wenn wir bei 4 Personen stehen bleiben , muss Krauthi oder Lepo sein Auto opfern, da meiner zu klein ist(Würde auch noch gehen, wenn jeder nicht sooo viel mitnimmt)
Ansonsten komme ich dich abholen, oder so


----------



## krauthi (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

herzlich willkommen lucio

wie schon erwähnt ich kann gerne fahren und platz haben wir dan auch noch genug 
ich kann zur not auch noch die dachbox drauf machen und in einen opel vectra kombi passt auch geung rein bei 4 personen

müssen halt nur einen treffpunkt abmachen und es kann losgehen 

da man aber auch ca 3 stunden fahrt einrechnen muss  heißt das 4 uhr   abfahrt 





gruß Frank


----------



## the doctor (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> müssen halt nur einen treffpunkt abmachen und es kann losgehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wir könnten uns ja einen Tag vorher beim Leo treffen um noch was einzukaufen(hab nämlich keine Ahnung von dem)
und dann können wir ja noch watt klönen und alles genaustens besprechen


----------



## krauthi (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

könnten wir auch so machen  aber zur ausrüstung  kann ich dir sagen wirst du beim leo nicht viel finden
eine  auswurfstake rute (karpfenrute) mit einer  rolle 25´r  ein paar große wirbel 
schwimmer   vorfach  ( 20´)  und goldene oesenhacken   eine schere  messer  zange  
einen eimer   wobei ich einen großen eimer habe wo man alles reintuhen könnte was wir fangen

ach ja dan halt noch essen und trinken  und was man noch so über den tag so braucht 
wenn das wetter mitspielen sollte  ist auch an sonnencreme zu denken da man dort  sehr schnell sich einen sonnenbrand sich einhandelt 

zu dem schwimmer denke ich mal wirst du hier in der gegend  nicht so eine tolle auswahl haben  aber eine dicke wasserkugel reicht  vollkommen aus  zur not  habe ich noch bestimmt einen schwimmer übrig 

als köder diente be mir  immer  lachshautstreifen   werde ich aber vorher noch besorgen


gruß Frank


----------



## Lucio (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Alles klar, dann bin ich definitiv mit von der Partie Freu mich schon#6 Was den Treffpunkt angeht: Über welche Autobahn fahren wir denn? Wenns die A44 ist könnte ich an der AS Lichtenbusch oder an der Grenze warten, ist fast um die Ecke von mir.
4 Uhr Abfahrt ist zwar hart, aber wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne|bla:|bla:|bla: (3€ fürs Phrasen-Schwein:m)

Bis denne 
Lucio


----------



## krauthi (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

wir fahren über die A 4  richtung antwerpen 

als treffpunkt würde ich vorschlagen   A 4  ausfahrt würselen   da ist unten dierkt eine tankstelle  wo man auch parken kann 

oder ihr schlagt einen anderen platz vor 

würde sagen fahre dan dietmar hohlen und  kommen  dan nach dort   und dan ab auf die bahn 

gruß frank


----------



## the doctor (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Meinst du an der Kletterhalle in Haaren am ADAC? 
Ist mir egal....ich wohne ja eh in Haaren....

Lucio..: Weist du denn wie du bis dort kommst? Sonst könnte ich dich vorher abholen...


----------



## krauthi (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ja genau marcel  das meine ich 

währe   doch am einfachsten  


grußFrank


----------



## krauthi (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

*Westkaap in Westkapelle**   dort gehts hin   oben rechts kann man uns dan beobachten *


*gruß Frank*


----------



## the doctor (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Jo.....dann können wir ja noch ein Bier an der Tanke trinken ähhh Kaffee


----------



## krauthi (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

viellllllllllll kaffe 


wird ein harter aber super geiler tag werden


----------



## krauthi (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

und sonntag  gehts dan zum zanderärgern nach roermond  


gruß Frank


----------



## the doctor (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

mit Boot????? mal schaun, wie es sich ergibt..ich wollte auch mit der Spinnrute direkt losziehen ...


----------



## krauthi (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

aber bis dahin ist ja noch etwas zeit   zumal ja das wochenende  drauf das bootstreffen in roemrond  sein wird 

gruß Frank


----------



## Lucio (12. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du an der Kletterhalle in Haaren am ADAC?
> Ist mir egal....ich wohne ja eh in Haaren....
> 
> Lucio..: Weist du denn wie du bis dort kommst? Sonst könnte ich dich vorher abholen...



Die Tanke kenne ich, ist kein Problem. 
@ the doctor: Danke für das Angebot#6 Ich hab auch noch´n Roller, hab aber noch nie probiert mit meiner Karpfenrute (3,60m/ zweigeteilt) plus Equipment zu cruisen|supergri
Aber wir kriegen das schon geregelt!

Lucio


----------



## Mac Gill (13. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Ich war vorige Woche Sonntag in Westkapelle -> 4h Fahrzeit da in Antwerpen Megabaustelle ist. (und z.Zt. keine Schilder... :q )

Ihr fahrt dann an einem Tag, wo dort auch Berufsverkehr ist -> denkt daran!

Ich bin dann zurück über Breda/Tilburg/Eindhoven gefahren -> solltet Ihr mal mit ins kalkül ziehen...

Wie gesagt, am 26. ist bei uns Schützenfest, da kann ich nicht - Schade...


----------



## krauthi (13. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

danke mac gill   ist also immer noch die große baustelle um antwerpen ???
die war leider auch schon letztes jahr dort aber vieleicht haben wir ja glück   früh morgens gut durchzukommen
zurück denke ich mal fahren wir auch über breda  usw 



ist das schützenfest  nur an dem freitag   ????


gruß krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (14. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Nöö, das Schützenfest ist nur an dem Donnerstag -> und ihr wollt ja am Donnerstag (26.Mai=Fronleichnam=Feiertag) fahren.


----------



## krauthis7 (14. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

hy muffti vieleicht fahre ich auch mit wenn mein drachen nicht s zu mekern hatt ???


----------



## Mac Gill (14. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

:q :q :q Dein Windvogel kann sprechen??? :q :q :q

..lass das mal nicht deine Regierung lesen...


----------



## krauthis7 (14. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ich bins wieder ich fahre mit ,fahre bei dir mit ,kann sein das der pepsikopf auch mit fährt ??? Jiipii


----------



## krauthi (14. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

mein auto  ist schon voll  oder wir teilen anders auf  das aber eigendlich auch kein probelm sein wird 

ich würde sagen  das dan doch marcel ( the doctor )  mit lucio und eventuell dietmar  fahren und die anderen bei mir  

das können wir aber noch abklähren treffpunkt bleibt aber an der tanke um 4 uhr morgens 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (14. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ich mach  aufjedenfall die dachbox drauf    dan können wir die langen ruten dort drin verstauen  und haben  mehr platz im auto 


gruß Frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (15. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> mein auto ist schon voll oder wir teilen anders auf das aber eigendlich auch kein probelm sein wird
> 
> ich würde sagen das dan doch marcel ( the doctor ) mit lucio und eventuell dietmar fahren und die anderen bei mir
> 
> ...


 
..... kein Problem!! Das klären wir wenn Marcel vom Treffen in Niederhadamar
zurück ist. Das kriegen wir schon auf die Reihe :q #6 ich hab nen Hänger und
auch ne Dachbox vom Platz her dürfte es eigendlich keine Probleme geben.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Mac Gill (15. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab nen Hänger




#d  du armer, keine Angst, das wird schon wieder... |uhoh:


----------



## Mr. Lepo (15. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> #d du armer, keine Angst, das wird schon wieder... |uhoh:


 
...... :g  joa eben, es gibt sie ja die kleinen blauen Pillen #t     puh hier muss man aber auch aufpassen was man schreib  :q :q #6


----------



## krauthi (16. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

habe gerade mal in meinen terminkalender nach geschaut und gesehen das es eventuell auch noch an dem pfingstwochenende gehen könnte dort hoch zu fahren 
währe dann der sonntag den 15 mai dan hätten wir den pfingsmontag noch zum entspannen müsste dan zwar mein sohn mit nehmen aber der würde sich dadrüber riesig freuen und man hat halt kein problem mit dem berufsverkehr

mac gill hätte dan auch kein schützenfest und so könnte dan die teilnehmerzahl steigen 


wie gesagt ist nur ein vorschlag der meines erachtens nach vom datum her besser passen würde 
da ich aus erfahrung weiß einen ganzen tag am meer stehen und die ganze fahrerrei 
und am anderen morgen direkt wieder arbeiten zu müssen schlaucht schon ganz enorm


was haltet ihr davon ????

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (17. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Pfingsten bin ich bei uns in der Familie zur Kommunion eingeladen -> da kann ich auch nicht. :c  :c  :c 

Ich halte es auch in diesem Jahr noch als zu früh -> ob bei den momentanen Temperaturen der Fisch schon nah an der Küste ist??

Ich denke, da ist Ende Mail passender!


----------



## the doctor (17. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Pfingsten kann ich leider auch nicht...


----------



## Mr. Lepo (17. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Hoi.....
Pfingsten ist auch das Treffen in Düsseldorf.


Gruß Lepo


----------



## krauthi (17. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ok  dan lassen wir es bei dem 26   ist denke ich mal auch besser so  das es wie mac gill schon sagte vieleicht doch noch zu früh sein wird 

also bleibt alles wie geplant  am 26.05.2005  

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

laut gezeitenkalender haben wir an dem 26    ca um 10.30 Uhr  tiefststand des wassers  also genau richtig  um die hornies zu jagen 

habe eben mal in meiner  hornikiste nachgeschaut   und mal nachgezählt wieviele  schwimmer ich nun noch habe    also wer sich bis dato noch keine großen wasserkugeln gekauft hat   kann auch gerne  von mir einen geliehen haben   aber achtet auf euer wurfgewicht   bei den ruten da einige  ca 100 gramm  wurfgewicht haben

bis denne   gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

....wie weit muss man denn werfen um an die dartpfeile zu kommen?


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ist unterschiedlich  mal sind die sehr ufernah  aber auch mal weiter draußen  und wenn dan noch ein nettes lüftchen weht   kommt einem direkt wieder alles entgegen geflogen 
 ich werfe immer sehr weit nach draußen   schätze mal so ca 70-90 meter  und schleppe dan langsam rein  oder lasse es von der stöhmung treiben
im normal fall reicht wie gesagt ein starke karpfenrute   mit  einer dicken wasserkugel vollkommen aus  um an die dartpfeile zu gelangen 

gruß Frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

na das sind ja fast normale Voraussetzungen *g* hab gerade gelesen das Fetzenköder
am geeignetesten sind. Welche nimmt man da am besten? Besorgt man die am besten Vorort?


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das  streifen aus der silbernen lachshaut am besten sind 
werde ich aber vorher hier noch besorgen  ist da oben zwar billiger aber zu der uhrzeit wo wir ankommen  ist da noch alles zu 
man kann auch von einem hornhecht   aus der haut streifen schneiden  geht auch  ganz gut 

gruß Frank


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

... wo bekommt man den hier bei uns Lachshaut?


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

zb im real  an der fischtheke !!! oder in weisweiler  beim ziederrich  oder oder oder 

aber das lass mal meine sorge sein  ich werde das schon besorgen  und den rest den wir brauchen    hat wohl jeder zu hause 

gruß Frank


----------



## the doctor (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> und den rest den wir brauchen hat wohl jeder zu hause
> 
> gruß Frank


joo....Kaffee und so habe ich zu hause:q 

andere Frage: muss das Vorfach denn Schwimmen?
Ich habe mir es so Vorgestellt.
dicke Wasserkugel-Hauptschnur- Vorfach....das ganze ohne Blei und wirbel...
ok?


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> zb im real an der fischtheke !!! oder in weisweiler beim ziederrich oder oder oder
> 
> aber das lass mal meine sorge sein ich werde das schon besorgen und den rest den wir brauchen hat wohl jeder zu hause
> 
> gruß Frank


 
.... na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie ne Flitze.... jetzt brauche ich eigendlich
nur noch zu wissen welche Haken wir brauchen dann bin ich für heute beruhigt "löl" :q :q


----------



## Mac Gill (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Ich würde mir just for fun auch noch ein paar Blinker mitnehmen -> mein Tipp: Hanssen Flash oder Hanssen Fight in grün/silber

...damit haben PetriHelix und ich beim letzten mal an der Ostsee gut gefangen. 
Und ein wenig Spinnfischen zwischendurch ist auch schöne Abwechslung!

Auch würde ich ein paar Rapalla-Flachläufer mitnehmen.> an den Wellenbrechern links ist bei Vollebbe immer mit `nem schönen Wolfsbarsch (Zeebaars) zu rechnen.


----------



## the doctor (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

kann ich denn mit meinem Süßwassergerät da überhaupt angeln? Muss ich auf etwas achten?


----------



## krauthis7 (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

du brauchst nicht s bestimmtes gute hechtrute viieeelll schnur und gute laune


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> .... na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie ne Flitze.... jetzt brauche ich eigendlich
> nur noch zu wissen welche Haken wir brauchen dann bin ich für heute beruhigt "löl" :q :q


 
als haken verwende ich oesenhaken da man die schnell neubinden kann  wenn mal ein knoten im vorfach sein sollte  ich bevorzuge   goldene  weil die eben auch noch ein reiz bieten  8-10 gr.  manche bnutzen auch langschenkelige haken 
aber ich mag die nicht weil es sein kann das algen im wasser rumtreiben  und die bleiben daran  ehr hängen als wie an den normalen


als vorfach dient eine rolle 20  iger schnur    und große wirbel  
das ist alles was du brauchst

gruß Frank


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich denn mit meinem Süßwassergerät da überhaupt angeln? Muss ich auf etwas achten?


 
klaro  wichtig ist halt nur später zu hause  die sachen gut abzuspülen  damit das salz aruskommt 

gruß Frank


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir just for fun auch noch ein paar Blinker mitnehmen -> mein Tipp: Hanssen Flash oder Hanssen Fight in grün/silber
> 
> ...damit haben PetriHelix und ich beim letzten mal an der Ostsee gut gefangen.
> Und ein wenig Spinnfischen zwischendurch ist auch schöne Abwechslung!
> ...


 
ich habe es dort schon öffters versucht  mit dem blinker  das problem  sind die großen steine  die am leuchtturm  liegen bei ebbe kein  problem ( wenn kein wind ist )  aber solange die steine unter wasser sind  hängt man dort sofort fest  und tschüssiiiiiiiii blinker  


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

...ahhhh nu bin ich gewappnet *grins* nu braucht nur noch das Wetter gut werden und die Fische müssen beissen #6 :q 

so bin dann mal wieder im Hg muss noch einiges regeln   bis denne dann


Gruß

Dietmar


----------



## the doctor (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Ich verstehe die Montage aber nicht so ganz....
Wenn ich ja mit ner Wasserkugel angele, und nem Wirbel drann, aber kein Blei, dann überschlägt sich die Montage doch andauernd?!
In welcher Tiefe soll ich dann den Köder präsentieren?


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> joo....Kaffee und so habe ich zu hause:q
> 
> andere Frage: muss das Vorfach denn Schwimmen?
> Ich habe mir es so Vorgestellt.
> ...


 
das vorfach schwimmt von alleine   schon deshalb weil der lachs  nicht absinkt (fettig)  blei brauchst du auch keins   
ein wirbel  würde ich emphelen   da die hornies gute kämpfer sind  und schon mal ganz aus dem wasser springen im drill

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe die Montage aber nicht so ganz....
> Wenn ich ja mit ner Wasserkugel angele, und nem Wirbel drann, aber kein Blei, dann überschlägt sich die Montage doch andauernd?!
> In welcher Tiefe soll ich dann den Köder präsentieren?


 

der große wirbel wird  als erstes an die hauptschur geknotet  und daran hänge ich schwimmer und vorfach das ca 1,50  lang sein sollte  haken dran  lachshaut dran  und ab in  die see damit   kommt eigendlich ganz selten vor das sich das im flug verhäddert 


gruß frank


----------



## krauthi (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

In welcher Tiefe soll ich dann den Köder präsentieren?


da der lachsstreifen direkt an der oberfläche ist  wird nicht auf tiefe  geangelt   der lachsstreifen imitiert  so ein tobiasfisch    die ja die hauptnahrung der hornies sind 


gruß Frank


----------



## the doctor (20. April 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ahhhhhh....Schwimmer in den Wirbel einhängen.....

ok....jetzt kann ich es mir bildlich vorstellen, wie man diesen Vieschern nachstellt...:q #6


----------



## krauthi (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

die ersten dartpfeile( hornies) sind in westkapelle angekommen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

die warten nur auf mich


----------



## krauthi (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

klar warten die auf dich :q aber nur um mal eine angler zu sehen der es nicht kann :g 


gruß brüderle#h


----------



## krauthis7 (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

das hab ich dir doch schon mal bewiesen oder du nichtsfänger ;-)


----------



## krys (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Hallo Leute

könnt mir sagen wie man Hornchecht fangen kann?
Wann ist die richtige Zeit, und wo in Norddeuschland hat man die grösste Chance, wenn überhaupt??
Ich möchte grene versuchen , habe nichts so viel Ahnung über Hornhecht.
Grüsse
Krys


----------



## krauthi (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

hallo krys  ich denke mal da bist du hier in der falschen ecke  westkapelle  liegt  im westen von holland    die angelmethode ist zwar das selbe  aber ich denke mal die pezies  aus dem hohen norden können dir da bessere tips geben wo es bei dir am besten sein wird 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

also bis jetzt haben wir zwei auto`s mit folgenden boardie´s

krauthi
krauthis7
mr.lepo
the doctor
lucio
onkel von lucio
mo jones 
bernd B (kumpel vom den krauthi´s)


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lucio (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Und der Countdown läuft:q:q:q:q
Cool wenn mo jones auch noch mit kommen würde#6

Bis denne Lucio


----------



## mo jones (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

nabend junx!  #h
habt ihr noch nen platz frei ? 
wollt auch ma paar dartpfeile fangen :q

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

alles klar mo   bist natürlich dabei  


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

hatt denn nun jeder eien platz in den autos ???  ;+


----------



## krauthi (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

je auto vier personen    müsste doch zu machen sein 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

the doctor+ mo jones + lucio+ lucio´s onkel

krauthi+krauthis7+mr.lepo+ pepsikopp


gruß Frank


----------



## the doctor (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

jepp....so siehts aus#6


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

is ja wunderbarrrrrrr  :q #6


----------



## the doctor (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Ich seh schon kommen.... Ihr streitet euch bestimmt auch um die gefangenen Hornies, wie um den Hecht:q


----------



## Mr. Lepo (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh schon kommen.... Ihr streitet euch bestimmt auch um die gefangenen Hornies, wie um den Hecht:q


 
...hehe ich ziehe vorsichtshalber mal nen Helm mit Visier an net wenn die Pfeile
dann tief fliegen *löl* :q


----------



## krauthi (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

genau dietmar die hornies kann man prima nehmen um seinen gegner einen in den allerwertesten zu jagen:g  also brüderli pass auf wenn du dich bückst 


noch knapp zwei wochen und dan gehts endlich lossssssssssss

gruß´Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

wir werden ja sehen und auserdem war der hecht von mir  |krach:   :r


----------



## krauthi (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

habe neue infossssssss ( input )   nach telefonischer absprache macht


*http://www.zeevisland.com/Zuiderduin/zuiderduin.htm*

dieser laden am ortsausgang  von westkapelle    für uns extra  morgens um sieben uhr  sein pforten auf    so das wir uns noch reichlich eindecken können für diesen  tag 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

na der wird sich freuen !! :c da macht der um 7 auf und keiner kauft was |evil: 

,aber eine gute idee #t da kannste ja schon hornis kaufen :q 
gruß brüderli:l


----------



## krauthi (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

tja  dan versuche du mal hornies ohne köder zu fangen


----------



## the doctor (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

macht der denn extra für uns auf?
Ich denke mich hier schon mit dem was ich brauche ein...#6 
aber trotzdem gut geregelt Frank


----------



## krauthi (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ich habe ja auch soweit alles  hier  aber  etwas schnöbern  etwas frischen salm (lachs)  und vieleicht noch ein paar kleinigkeiten  werden mit sicherheit drinn sein 
vorallem hat der immer tolle angebote

gruß Frank


----------



## krauthi (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

der macht eigendlich erst um 8,30 uhr auf  aber er hat mir gesagt das wir klingeln können da er da auch direkt wohnt


----------



## krauthi (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Hornhechtangeln   hier ist ein  klasse link   den ich hier im board gefunden habe   für alles die nicht wissen  wie  es geht  (also brüdderle  lese das mal )

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lucio (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Spitzen Link krauthi#6 So´ne Spezialpose wäre schon´ne feine Sache. Hab die Teile aber noch nirgens gesehen#c

Gruß Lucio


----------



## krauthi (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

keine bange lucio  ich habe genug davon und ausserdem  bekommt man die auch noch in wetskapelle  im dem hengelsport laden 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ich hoffe du weist nun wies geht  damit du auch mal einen fängst ach stimmt ja du hattest ja schon mal einen ,der war auch schon 15 cm lang , vieleicht bekommst du diesmal einen der was länger ist 
gruß brüderli


----------



## krauthi (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

so ! nu ist es ja nicht mehr lange bis zur besagten tour#6 

hier mal ein kleines beispiel wie es ablaufen könnte|kopfkrat 

abfahrt 4 uhr morgens in aachen ( adac)
wenn alles gut läuft müssten wir so gegen 6,45 uhr in westkapelle sein dort noch etwas eingekauft (köder ,material) und ab gehts zum leuchtturm 
dietmar ließ die frage aufkommen was wir essen werden ???? habe als vorschlag  
wir bejagen die dartpfeile so bis 16 uhr und fahren dan nach westkapelle zurück dort am ortseingang gibts ne pommesbude die machen noch frische pommes selber aus kartoffeln ( mmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh) und von da aus wieder zurück richtung aachen 
müssten dan so gegen 19-19.30 uhr wieder zurück sein |schlaf: |schlafen 

zwischenzeitlich versorgt uns dietmar mit frischen kaffee  und was zu knabbern zwischendurch hat ja jeder selber dabei
benzinkosten werden sich so bei ca 15-18 € je person einpendeln ( eine tankfüllung )

zur ausrüstung denke ich mal weiß jeder bescheid ( gummistiefel und eine flasche wasser )

so nun hoffen wir nur noch das wir besseres wetter bekommen und auf einen schönen tag in westkapelle#a #v #v 


gruß krauthi#h


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

warum nicht zum mc donalds ist auch ganz in der nähe ???   


:c :c


----------



## krauthi (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

die mehrheit entscheidet#6 #6 #6


----------



## krauthi (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

was macht der nur da mit dem hornhecht #y ??????


----------



## Mr. Lepo (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Hab mir gerade mal die Page angeschaut.... die ist ja vom feinsten #6 
Zum Thema Essen, mir ist es egal ob Mc Doof oder Würger King Hauptsache
"Futter". Ich bring mal Cappu, Wasser und nen Gaskocher mit. Wie sieht es denn
mit ner Kühltasche aus....wenn es warm ist wäre eine Kühlbox für die erbeuteten
Hornis bestimmt net schlecht oder?


Gruß Lepo


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

können wir ja vor ort entscheiden wo gefuttert wird   kühlbox  ist gut aber kein muss  ich werde eine kühlbox mitnehmen  aber zwecks kühlung der getränke    und zur versorgung  der  hornies  einen großen eimer   mit deckel   aber wenn du möchtest  wird  dafür bestimmt noch platz im auto sein  


gruß krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Meint ihr mit "Spezialposen" die orangen/klaren?

Die stehen bei Leo im regal -> einfach so zum kaufen...


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ja die meint lucio  aber ich mag die dinger nit   die fliegen nicht schön rund  habe lieber  die dicken dinger aus holland 
du kennst die ja bestimmt 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Die Flugeigenschaften hängen stark mit der befestigung zusammen!

Ich hänge die Hauptschnur oben mit einem Wirbel ein und ebenfalls das Vorfach OBEN!!!

Intuitiv würde man das Vorfach bestimmt unten einhängen, bzw. die Pose als durchlauf montieren.

Wenn es aber um Wurfweite geht, dann beides oben einhängen -> sind bestimmt 10-20m Unterschied...


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

das ist richtig   Mac gill  nur habe ich die erfahrung gemacht  das die im flug eiern wenn man nicht drauf achtet das die beim auswurf hinter einem nicht richtig  ruhig hängen  das mit dem oben einhängen das ist richtig  bin deshalb vor jahren umgestiegen auf die holländische  posen   für den Geep  und bei denen ist das egal  op die pendeln  oder gegenwind  oder sonstiges ist  die dinger fliegen wie eine raketet  und bei jedem auswurf  denke ich immer  ** grüß mir die queen  auf der anderen seite **


gruß Krauthi

ich hoffe wir sehen uns am 4/5juni in roermond   dan können wir da noch mal in ruhe drüber klönen


----------



## the doctor (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ach: kann ich mir denn die Posen in Westkapelle da kaufen? und was kosten die?
tun es denn auch grosse Wasserkugeln? sone Montage wie am Forellenpuff(nur grösser)?


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

klaro doc  der hat was das anglerherz begehrt  aber wasserkugel geht auch gut  (nur größer ) 

 es kommt eben drauf an weite zu erreichen  und das man auf die distanz eben noch gut sieht  wenn was beißt  aber die meisten schleppen eh da rum

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Dag allemaal, ben maandag 16 mei voor de eerste keer op geep gaan vissen en het was een hele belevenis.
Om 6.30 uur beginnen vissen en om 11.30 uur gestopt, 70 geepen gevangen en mijn maat 44 stuks.
Gevist te Westkapelle op de zeedijk, allemaal met zalm gevangen.
Groetjes

wahnnnnnnnnnnnnnsinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

das ist ein bericht eines holländers der  am 16 mai da gewesen ist

also jungs  das werden wir doch toppen   oder ????????????ßß



gruß krauthi


ps geepen = hornhecht


----------



## Mr. Lepo (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

.....also ich glaube ich werde mir ne Pose in NL kaufen wenn die so schöööööön fliegen wie Krauthi sagt dann bekomme ich wenigstens gute Haltungsnoten wenn es mit den Hornis net klappen sollte #t  |supergri |supergri #6


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Ich fahre Morgen mal hin und peile die Lage...
(Ich fange euch alles weg!!!:q :q :q)

Zu dem Angelladen fahre ich auch -> und kaufe alle Posen auf!

Bericht gibt es dann nach dem Wochenende...


----------



## Mr. Lepo (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre Morgen mal hin und peile die Lage...
> (Ich fange euch alles weg!!!:q :q :q)
> 
> Zu dem Angelladen fahre ich auch -> und kaufe alle Posen auf!
> ...


 

Hey........... dat is aber nu gemein!! Boahhhh der Mac Gill |gr: |gr: wehe wir kriegen
keine Posen und keine Hornis...... dann kommen wir auf der Rücktour bei dir Vorbei
und dat Nachts um 3:00 Uhr und klingeln sturm bis du aus dem Bett fällst :g :q so
und nu 
viel Spaß Morgen und Petri Heil #h


----------



## krauthi (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

viel  spaß  mac Gill     keine bange   habe aus heißer quelle erfahren das die holländer die jeden morgen dort neu einsetzen ( wie im forellenpuff)

freue mich schon auf den bericht 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Wedaufischer (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre Morgen mal hin und peile die Lage...
> (Ich fange euch alles weg!!!:q :q :q)
> 
> Zu dem Angelladen fahre ich auch -> und kaufe alle Posen auf!
> ...


toi, toi, tois are us...   #6


----------



## Mac Gill (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Macht euch mal keine Sorge, Geep ist reichlich da!
Ich habe keinen gesehen, der Schneider geblieben ist -> jedoch stellt euch schon mal auf "Forellenpuffbedingungen" ein.
Alle 10m ein Angler -> je Weiter man rauskommt, umso mehr wurde gefangen.
Also auch die 4m Brandungsprügel mitnehmen -> ist zwar dann kein drill mehr, sondern nur noch gucken ob was drann ist, lohnt sich aber!

Mein Bester Fang gestern war 9m lang und 3.5m breit und steht bald dauerhaft auf dem Campingplatz wo der Angelladen ist...  :z  #g  :z


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

uih mac gill haste dir einen wohncontainer gekäuft:q 

glückwunsch
 dan weiß ich ja   wo ich bald mal urlaub machen werde  

werden am donnerstag schon unseren spaß haben    wie bist du gefahren   eindhoven  oder antwerpen ???


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ich bin über antwerpen gefahren -> der Teer an der Abzweigung ist fertig!
Es stehen nur noch keine Schilder da... aber ih kennt den Weg ja sicherlich.

Auf der Rückfahrt (21Uhr) war erstaunlicherweisse dort in See-richtung ein Stau- ich vermute aber einen Unfall.


----------



## the doctor (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Ein Kumpel von mir wird am Samstag auch mitkommen und so mit ist mein Auto mit Lucio, seinem Onkel und MoJones  mein Auto voll

Mo Jones  und Lucio : Bin um spätestens 3.30Uhr am Samstag bei Mo Jones 
Dann können wir ja bei euch vorbei kommen...Ich hoffe mal Mo Jones kennt den Weg zu dir Lucio;+ #c


----------



## krauthi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kumpel von mir wird am Samstag


 


halllo   marcellllllllllllllllllllllllllll   wir fahren   donnerstag    (nur so als kleine info )


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

*Nur Noch 3 Tage   |wavey: +#h *


----------



## the doctor (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

oh...da hab ich mich verkalkuliert|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 
hab immer gedacht, wir fahren Samstags:q 
wollte schon zum Rursee:q 

Danke........#h


----------



## krauthi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

jo das wärs gewesen wir dan am donnerstag an der tanke um 4 uhr und du noch im bett *   


petrus  schient es gut mit uns zu meinen  die wetteraussichten  für donnerstag  sind ideal    warm und trocken   also jungs sonnenschutz nicht vergessen  
es sei den ihr wollt aussehen wie roberto blanko



gruß Krauthi

ach ja  bernd B   hat abgesagt  der musste seine schicht tauschen  also  marcel   kan mo jones  bei uns mitfahren


----------



## Lucio (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Mo Jones  und Lucio : Bin um spätestens 3.30Uhr am Samstag bei Mo Jones
> Dann können wir ja bei euch vorbei kommen...Ich hoffe mal Mo Jones kennt den Weg zu dir Lucio;+ #c



Kein Problem, er kennt den Weg. Dann seit ihr ja 03.35h bei mir.

Ciao Lucio


----------



## mo jones (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

nabend zusammen |wavey:
ich denk ma doc sammelt uns öcher ein, und wir verteilen uns wenn wir an der tanke sind. krass 3.30 uhr ich glaub ich bring ne espresso-infusion mit |gaehn:
roberto blanco wär ja noch ne ehre#6, ohne sonnenschutz seht ihr dann aus wie ne sucuk die kurz vorm verkohlen steht :q

gruß 
  mo


----------



## krauthi (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

jede minute früher  heißt mehr freude an der see


gruß Krauthi

eine schlechte mitteilung habe ich aber  noch für euch 


dietmar ( mr.lepo ) hat eben  leider abgesagt   den grund werdet ihr  denke ich mal von ihm selber erfahren


----------



## krauthis7 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

*Nur Noch 2 Tage |wavey: +#h *


----------



## Mac Gill (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

:r  :r ..... das ist Gemein!!! :r  :r


----------



## Lucio (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Ich hab auch schlechte News. Hab mich heftigst erkältet:v und mir morgen erstmal frei genommen um wieder fit zu werden. Hoffentlich wird das was bis Do. sonst bekomm ich die Krise. Ich meld mich dann morgen und kann hoffentlich Entwarnung geben.

Ciao Lucio


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> :r :r ..... das ist Gemein!!! :r :r


 
dan lass das schützenfest  sausen  und fahre mit uns  


gruß Krauthi#h


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch schlechte News. Hab mich heftigst erkältet:v und mir morgen erstmal frei genommen um wieder fit zu werden. Hoffentlich wird das was bis Do. sonst bekomm ich die Krise. Ich meld mich dann morgen und kann hoffentlich Entwarnung geben.
> 
> Ciao Lucio


 

gute besserung  lucio   schau das du wieder fit wirst      



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

desto mehr hornis für mich   :q 

aber trotzdem schade #d


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

naja warten wir mal ab bis morgen abend  ansonsten disponieren wir um und fahren mit einem auto 

aber   ein kerl wie lucio    wird so ne grippe im keim ersticken 


gruß brüderle


----------



## the doctor (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

moin.....

Lucio: das schaffst du schon#6  gute Besserung

@Krauthi: Habe mir eben beim Reiner ne Pose gekauft...Bulldog 30gr...sagt dir das was?
und noch nen Mefo-Blinker
Sind wir da am Strand(Sand)? oder auf ner Steinschüttung oder Damm?
Denn wenn wir im Sand sind, würde ich euch, die bei mir mitfahren ein 2. paar Schuhe mitzubringen...da ich den Wagen heute putzen musste...
2. Frage:
Wie halten sich die Hornies bei dem Wetter frisch? Ich habe ne Kühlbox, bezweifele aber, das die den ganzen Tag kühlt...
3. Kann ich die Fische schon Vorort ausnehmen?

juuuut dat war et


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> moin.....
> 
> Lucio: das schaffst du schon#6 gute Besserung
> 
> ...


 
ja  marcel das sagt mir was   mein bruder angelt da auch mit  aber ich habe die anderen lieber
mefo blinker  funktioniert  nur bei tiefsstand ( ebbe )  da er sonst weg ist 

 wir sind auf einem festen geteerten damm also kein sand 

 mit den gefangenen hornies habe ich das immer so gemacht  ich habe eine großen eimer  der mit meerwasser gefüllt wird    ab und zu mal frischer wasser  dabei   und das reicht  ausnehmen kannst du dort direkt am wasser ( die möven freuen sich )

 eine literflasche  wasser  für zum abschluss sich die hände zu waschen   ist auch ratsam



gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> eine literflasche wasser für zum abschluss sich die hände zu waschen ist auch ratsam
> 
> 
> 
> gruß Krauthi


 
wieso? gehen wir nicht schwimmen?:q 
Können wir die Autos denn direkt dort parken? und soll ich einen Schirm mitnehmen, wegen der Sonne? oder fliegt der nir da weg?:q


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

hab leider keine anderen bilder gefunden aber so siehts da aus


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

schirm????   wenn du vor hast  westkapelle von oben zu sehen    den nehme einen schirm mit 

das auto steht  ein paar meter hinter uns 


gruß Frank


----------



## the doctor (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ach jetzt weiss ich wo das da ist....war nämlich mal vor Jahren ist Oostkapelle und sind dann immer mit dem Fahrrad nach Westkapelle gefahern...
Dort  hinter den Pflastersteinen ist doch ne Strasse, die Domburg und Westkapelle verbindet, oder?
Dort bin ich nämlich mit dem geliehenen Fahrrad  immer runter gefahren und habs kaputt gemacht


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

genauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu da  sind wir


----------



## the doctor (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

also die Dühnen bin ich da immer runter gefahren

anschliessend habe ich den Fahrradbesitzer angerufen....Der hat das Fahrrad und das meines Kumpels abgeholt, und wir durften dann im Alter von 11 Jahren von Westkapelle zu Fuss nach Oostkapelle laufen:q


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

die grüne steinplatten sind im nassen zustand verdammt glatt habe mich da mal voll auf die sch.... gelegt 

also schlittschulaufen muss man schon können


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

uih  schönes stück    mit dem fahrrad  is dat ja schon weit


----------



## the doctor (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

geht es dort flach ins Wasser rein? Wenn ja nehme ich meine Wathose mit, um noch weiter raus zu kommen? ist das ne gute Wahl?

und....wieviele Hornies hast du beim letztem Mal gefangen?


----------



## krauthis7 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

hallo kann ich nicht empfelen da es dort tief reingeht und absolut steinig ist gruß


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ne lass das mal lieber   ist sehr tückisch dort ins wasser zu gehen   gummistiefel  reichen vollkommen aus 

weiß es nicht mehr genau  aber ich glaube es waren so ca 20  st.  !!!!

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lucio (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> aber   ein kerl wie lucio    wird so ne grippe im keim ersticken



Das sehe ich auch so, und ziehe mir zwecks Desinfektion noch ein Bier rein Vitamin B kann ja nich schaden#6
Nee, im ernst, hoffe dass es morgen wieder besser geht.

Ciao Lucio


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

so jungs mein auto  ist fertig gepackt  und vollgetankt 

also meinetwegen kann et losgehen 


horniessssssssssss wir kommennnnnnnnnnnnn



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

*so nun ist es soweit  bis Morgen Früh |wavey: +#h*


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Viel Erfolg; Da Oben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Ich wünsche euch Allen viel Glück und jedem seine Portion Geep. #6


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

danke danke   werden wir haben 


bericht und fotos folgen   im anschluss


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

LUCIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


wo bleibt deine gesundmeldung ??????????????


gruß krauthi


----------



## mo jones (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

ahoi
hab vorhin mit lucio telephoniert... also ermeinte ihm würd es wieder besser gehn
und er würd mit kommen. wenn sich da was dran ändern würde, ruft er mich noch ma an, weil er das angelequipment hat |uhoh:
naja sonst wird er einfach diese nacht aus den federn geholt |supergri
ich denk aber, daß er sich noch melden wird 


gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

hört sich doch gut an und frische meeresluft wird ihm gut tuhen 

also  ein paar stündchen noch  und dan gehts los

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Lucio (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> LUCIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> wo bleibt deine gesundmeldung ??????????????
> ...



Lucio meldet sich hiermit gesund#6 Und er ist ganz heiß aufs Angeln:q:q:q:q

Es ist doch echt herrlich von sich selbst in der 3.Person zu reden

Mir gehts halt wieder besser, und die Seeluft wird meinen Bronchen sicher ganz gut tun. 
Leider musste mein Onkel kurzfristig absagen, aber dafür kommt ein anderer Kumpel von mir mit#6

Bis später dann

Lucio


----------



## Lucio (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

Bringt einer´ne Kühlbox mit? Bei 30°C sind die Fische schnell verdorben.

Ciao Lucio


----------



## krauthi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

so jungs   warte nur noch auf mein brüderchen  und dan gehts ab nach aachen  die anderen boardies abholen    und von aus dan nach WESTKAPELLE   



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

es war ein echt super tag !!!


----------



## krauthi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: am 26 mai nach Westkapelle  auf hornhechtjagd*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53349

da findet ihr einen kurzbericht und einige fotos 


gruß Krauthi


----------

